# amish girl recovers from cancer



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://journal.livingfood.us/2013/1...ut-of-us-and-recovers-with-natural-treatment/

http://www.dailypaul.com/303712/jus...ut-of-us-and-recovered-with-natural-treatment

http://www.dailypaul.com/304355/par...bishop-speaks-out-on-forced-chemotherapy-case


amish girl recovers from cancer


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Good for her.
It'll take time to read thru the whole story, but there was more to it than the media reported.


Of the 100s of stories and broadcasts, the local and national media failed to investigate the story behind the story&#8212;the side of parents Andy and Anna Hershberger and the grandfather, Isaac Keim, a bishop in the Amish church. Andy told us &#8220;after the news media took only a part of my statements and twisted them, I wasn&#8217;t going to talk anymore.&#8221; He and his family were happy and thankful that the Journal took the time to hear their side&#8212;never told before.


Amish people gather throughout Ohio and elsewhere to hear about Akron Children&#8217;s Hospital and the story of the Hershbergers.
The Hershberger family says they never were told the chemotherapy was part of a research project using experimental chemicals. They also said the hospital did not get their signature for the second phase of different chemicals and only Sarah was asked to &#8220;put her name on the line.&#8221; They claim they were not told of the serious side effects. They said Sarah&#8217;s confidential medical information was given to the news media violating federal privacy laws. After a significant improvement in killing the cancer, they saw that the chemo was starting to kill Sarah and decided to stop the treatment and employ a better option to stop the cancer altogether. This is when the hospital took legal action to keep Sarah in the treatment study.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder if the parents will be arrested for fleeing the country when they return


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

If it turns out to be true that the girl is in recovery and back in school, I'd be more concerned if I was the judge who presided over the custody decision, the social workers, the prosecutor and the hospital.
An attempted murder charge and kidnapping is more serious than contempt of court.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzSUnSem1tI[/ame]

An interview with her grandfather


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Somebody must sit down and tell these folks that the goobermint knows better than God what is good for us.......

Sarc button off

Be well young lady..........


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My good friend was basically killed by chemo - he died of an infection, not leukemia. My distant cousin was being killed by chemo but they allowed her to take a break, seeing she only had a year to live - that was 4 years ago and she has not been on chemo since. So I am not knowing anybody with good results from chemo, but I am sure they are out there. 

Kind of like bombing a city, hoping only the crooks die. If I were to get cancer, I would want more targeted therapy (laser surgery) - actually this is what my distant cousin had done finally. And also, if I were to get cancer, I would switch to an all natural diet, primarily vegetarian.


----------

